# Blue Bulb



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2014)

Stubbled on a shot I did back in 2010.  This was with my D40 using an old screw-in Macro lens on my 35mm 1.8G.

Because of the way the optics in the attachment are, it gives you an interesting circular DOF patch.  I still have the bulbs, the filter, but no 55mm len to attach it to, else I'd try it again with a smaller aperture to try to open the DOF a bit.





Macro Bulb by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2014)

I like this one as well, just not as much:




Macro Bulb by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Feb 18, 2014)

neat. im not sure what im looking at?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2014)

bribrius said:


> neat. im not sure what im looking at?



Christmas bulbs; that's glitter.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2014)

I think this will be the last in the series:




Blue Bulb by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

I love this color


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, I do too.  I had a few more that probably would have been great [better composition] but the focus was missed.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2014)

No more love?  

The peeps at 500px enjoyed it.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm giving some more love for those.

well, I simply love them!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 21, 2014)

Love all the love!


----------

